# Link to Jailbreak for K3g running 3.3



## harpangel36 (Jul 25, 2010)

I keep getting an error message when trying to install the Jailbreak on my K3g that says unsuccessful U0004. I see here that we should use the -3.2.1 bin file? But I can' seem to find it. I went to the MR page and downloaded the latest updates but don't see anything that tells me it's -3.2.1 so I assume I am installing the wrong thing.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

The other discussion running on this topic has the link to the downloads - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,88807.0.html.

The zip file doesn't have -3.2.1 in its name but if you open the zip you will find the -3.2.1 bin files, and the instructions in the MR thread clearly tell you what to use:



> Note for Kindle >= 3.2.1 Users:
> 
> Please use the file corresponding to your kindle model suffixed by -3.2.1, the other one won't work on these newer FW versions, while the -3.2.1 file won't work on older FW versions. Check your Settings page if you're unsure of what FW your Kindle is running.
> 
> ...


----------

